# Hackerangriff wird Kriegsgrund



## Seeefe (1. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

hab da etwas interessantes im Netz gefunden. Und zwar werden die USA in Zukunft einen Hacker Angriff auf das Land als Kriegsgrund ansehen. Damit ermöglichen sie sich Militärische Maßnahmen einzusetzen.

Hier der Link zu dem Thema:

Neue Cyberstrategie der USA: Hackerangriff wird Kriegsgrund - n-tv.de


Ich möchte mal eure Meinung dazu hören . 

Ich finde es eig. ganz gut nur meiner Meinung nach etwas schwer umzusetzen. Ich mein wenn Irgendjemand, Irgendwo auf der Welt die Rechner, des sagen wir mal Militärs hackt kann man doch nicht ein Land den Krieg erklären . Wenn jtz gezielt ein anderer Staat die USA versucht zu hacken find ichs ok wieso soll man sich nicht auch wehren dürfen wenn Menschen durch Hacker-Angriffe in Gefahr gebracht werden.

MfG Seeefe

Quelle: Nachrichten, aktuelle Schlagzeilen und Videos - n-tv.de


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Juni 2011)

Die Amis drehen durch. Sicherlich, es ist gewiss nicht als freundlich anzuseheen, wenn ein anderes Land Hacker verwendet, um Informationen zu beziehen, aber dagegen kann man auch einiges machen. Doch das Virtuelle folglich als Grund für Gewalt im Realen zu nutzen, ist, kurz gesagt, absoluter Dünnpfiff und fern jeglicher Vernunft.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juni 2011)

Wie ist das dann wird nur das Haus des Hackers mit der US-Armee überrollt, oder wird der Staat in dem der Hacker sitzt platt gemacht?


----------



## HAWX (1. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das dann wird nur das Haus des Hackers mit der US-Armee überrollt, oder wird der Staat in dem der Hacker sitzt platt gemacht?



Wer die Ami's kennt, lässt auf letzteres schließen


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann wird nur das Haus des Hackers mit der US-Armee überrollt, oder wird der Staat in dem der Hacker sitzt platt gemacht?


 

Das frag ich mich auch. Aber naja genug Bomben haben die ja


----------



## totovo (1. Juni 2011)

Die spinnen, die Amis...


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Doch das Virtuelle folglich als Grund für Gewalt im Realen zu nutzen, ist, kurz gesagt, absoluter Dünnpfiff und fern jeglicher Vernunft.


 Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren das man mit virtuellen Angriffen durchaus sehr enormen realen Schaden zufuegen kann.
Keine Ahnung wo uns das alles hinfuehrt, aber ich will mir nicht unbedingt ausmalen wenn mal wirklich wichtige Institutionen das Ziel von Angriffen sind.
Und ich meine hier nicht das PSN oder WoW Server oder solch unwichtiges Zeugs.


----------



## HAWX (1. Juni 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Das frag ich mich auch. Aber naja genug Bomben haben die ja



Genug ist kein Ausdruck
300 Mal die ganze Welt oder war es noch mehr? Ich kann mich da nicht mehr genau erinnern...


----------



## Abufaso (1. Juni 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren das man mit virtuellen Angriffen durchaus sehr enorem realen Schaden zufuegen kann.
> Keine Ahnung wo uns das alles hinfuehrt, aber ich will mir nicht unbedingt ausmalen wenn mal wirklich wichtige Institutionen das Ziel von Angriffen sind.
> Und ich meine hier nicht das PSN oder WoW Server oder solch unwichtiges Zeugs.



Siehe Stuxnet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie typisch Ami, alles als Kriegsgrund ansehen. Aber selbst die Axt im Walde sein.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Irgendwie typisch Ami, alles als Kriegsgrund ansehen. Aber selbst die Axt im Walde sein.


 
Na immerhin sind nun alle vorgewarnt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe lieber die amis als Macht als irgendwin islamistisches Land, von dem her...


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber die amis als Macht als irgendwin islamistisches Land, von dem her...


 
Stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

Nja, fehlt nur noch wenn letzteres zutrifft, das Deutschland wieder die Hampelbeinen dazwischen hat...


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. Juni 2011)

Die wollen doch nur noch Krieg machen . =( Haben die noch alle aufen Zaun diese Vollspacken. Die Welt wäre echt viel Besser ohne diese Spinner dran. (Nein ich rufe damit nichts gegen die aus)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber die amis als Macht als irgendwin islamistisches Land, von dem her...


Nö, lieber keinen der beiden


----------



## Russel Grow (1. Juni 2011)

....siehe meine Signatur.

Von mir aus kann jeder machen was er will.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Was erwartest du ? Dass die sich streichlen und eine schöne Geschichte erzählen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö, lieber keinen der beiden


 
Sei mal realistisch, es gibt kein lieber keine der beiden, es gibt nur entweder oder, und da ist der Fall wohl klar, ansonsten viel Spass mit Frauen mit Kopftuch und Steinigung.. die Steinzeit brauch ich nicht mehr, sorry meine Meinung, wenn die ihre Frauen ohne Kopftuch nicht halten können ist das nicht mein Problem!


----------



## xenon-ch (2. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Genug ist kein Ausdruck
> 300 Mal die ganze Welt oder war es noch mehr? Ich kann mich da nicht mehr genau erinnern...


ist um einiges höher. gibt nen vergleich zur gesamten eingesetzten "zerstörungskraft" des 2t weltkrieges. das heutige arsenal entspricht rund 2'500 weltkriegen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Es ist schon dumm genug dass es über 12 000 Atombomben gibt, von dem her muss an sich gar nicht so Sorgen machen, wenn ein Vollidiot auf den Knopf drückt ist sowieso alles vorbei!


----------



## El Sativa (2. Juni 2011)

cool,also ich üb jetzt ne runde hacken, kauf mir ein ticket in die usa und.....
naja, ihr werdet über cnn von der selbstvernichtung einer nation informiert werden.


----------



## Deimos (2. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Die wollen doch nur noch Krieg machen . =( Haben die noch alle aufen Zaun diese Vollspacken. Die Welt wäre echt viel Besser ohne diese Spinner dran. (Nein ich rufe damit nichts gegen die aus)



Dabei handelt es sich lediglich um eine formale rechtliche Legitimierung, gegen diese Personen in aller Härte vorzugehen. Nicht wahnsinnig toll, aber hey, wer lässt sich schon auf seinen Servern rumstöbern.

Steht ausdrücklich, dass wenn Todesopfer und dergleichen die Folge des Angriffs sind, das zu kriegerischen Aktivitäten führt. Durchaus verständlich, wie ich finde. Krieg ist dermassen alltäglich; da ist das wirklich nur blosse Formalität.

Und bezüglich besser dran ohne Amis: Ein Polemiker würde meinen, ohne die Deutschen wäre auch deutlich weniger Leid auf der Welt entstanden. Dazu könntest du noch Spanier, Portugiesen, Chinesen..... kurzum: jedes Volk dazunehmen. Ist ne Frage der Spezies, ganz sicher nicht der Nationalität.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## X Broster (2. Juni 2011)

Das Internet wird der Kriegsplatz der Zukunft, egal ob Angriffe auf Behörden oder staatlich relevante Firmen. Das ist klar.

Die rechtliche Grundlage muss dafür geschaffen werden, in USA kann man sowas schnell umsetzen, wir in der EU müssen erst auf einen verherenden Angriff warten bis sich auch gestzlich etwas tut lässt.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

Cool, im Umkehrschluss dürfen dann der Iran, diverse andere arabische Länder und China nun Israel und Amerika plätten, als Dank für Stuxnet


Die spinnen, die Amis


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Eh zu dumm die Soldaten die ihr Leben für einen Trottel-Präsidenten mit IQ 50 auf das Spiel setzen.. schaut euch nur Bush an, der war/sah noch dümmer als ein Affe /aus  (Quelle: Freizeitheft)


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, im Umkehrschluss dürfen dann der Iran, diverse andere arabische Länder und China nun Israel und Amerika plätten, als Dank für Stuxnet
> 
> Die spinnen, die Amis



Da bringt dann auch der ach so tolle Obama nichts mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2011)

Seit machen sich die Amis was daraus. Päpstlicher als der Papst aber jeder hat die Artillerie im Haus


----------



## Norisk699 (2. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann wird nur das Haus des Hackers mit der US-Armee überrollt, oder wird der Staat in dem der Hacker sitzt platt gemacht?


 

Na klar nur das Haus...

Nur die Schneise von der Grenze bis zum Haus sieht dann auch verheerend aus 


Und zum Obama: DER hat das doch mit-entschieden. Der hat halt ne Mords-Angst wegen seinem Blackberry


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2011)

Schon traurige Welt, wenn ich Präsident wäre würde ich erst mal schauen dass jeder was zu fressen hat, bevor ich mit blei und tnt um mich werfen würde, aber naja, das sind ja alles die gleichen spa*ten immer (lustige Leute)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2011)

Die sind nur Feiersüchtig, es muß immer gleich die Bombenstimmung sein


----------



## zweilinkehaende (2. Juni 2011)

Naja ich denke, dass das eine schlaue Idee war von den Amies, 
da sie damit die Idee der virtuellen defensiven Triade aus dem Buch "World Wide War" (Ich glaube von Richard Clarke)
umsetzen um Länder von einem virtuellen Erstschlag abzuhalten.
Die USA sind nähmlich defensiv nicht sonderlich gut ausgestattet.
Dieses Spektrum an Gegenmaßnahmen wird allerdings nicht bei
einer gewöhnlichen Cyberattake angewandt, sondern nur wenn
kritische Infrastrucktur (Stromnetz, etc.) oder Regierungsabteilungen betroffen waren
und wenn das Land aus dem der Angriff kahm unkooperativ ist und offensichtlich die
Verursacher deckt.


----------



## Deimos (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Schon traurige Welt, wenn ich Präsident wäre würde ich erst mal schauen dass jeder was zu fressen hat, bevor ich mit blei und tnt um mich werfen würde, aber naja, das sind ja alles die gleichen spa*ten immer (lustige Leute)


 
Mein Schweizer Freund mit gleichem Case (), was tust denn du als Nicht-Präsident dafür, dass jeder was zu fressen hat? Ich bin mir sicher, dass du nicht alle deine zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel dazu einsetzt, den Hunger auf Erden zu beenden. Du wirst, wie jeder andere auch, einen Grossteil deiner Ressourcen für dich, dein Wohlbefinden und allenfalls das deiner näheren Freund einsetzen.

Dasselbe tun die "Amis" (stellvertretend für deren Regierung) auch wie jedes Individuum, jede Organisation und Entität.
Deshalb absolut nachvollziehbar, dass ein solches Gesetzt beschlossen wird.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## GTA 3 (2. Juni 2011)

Und da verfliegen die zahlten Steuern nur wegen ein paar Häcker.


----------



## Nilson (2. Juni 2011)

Man muss ja unterscheiden. Die werden ja nicht einmaschieren nur weil jemand die Facebook Server oder weiß was ich ich was lahm legt.
Heute ist ja alles und jeder Vernetzt. Ein gewitzer(s) Hacker(-team) kann ein AKW überhitzen, Startcodes für Atomrakten rausfinden oder die komplette Sattelietenflotte lahmlegen. Harmlos wäre dagegen nur mal alle Ampeln auzuschalten oder gefakte Nahrichten (Propaganda) zu senden. Ein Land lahmlegen besiegen per Computer. Und ein Kampf ohne Technik könen die Amis net (im gegensatz zu Taliban und CO.)


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. Juni 2011)

Ach du meine Güte, jetzt drehen sie völlig durch die Kriegsgeilen durchgeknallten USA'ler. 
Ich glaube die haben jetzt ihr letztes Tröpfchen verstand verloren. 
Das ganze hat doch immenses Potenzial das auszunutzen, und zu drehen wie man will um irgendeinen Krieg anzuzetteln.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ..., sorry meine Meinung, *wenn die ihre Frauen ohne Kopftuch nicht halten können ist das nicht mein Problem!*


 
Naja, also mir hat man das mal so erklärt:
Wenn die Frauen ihr Kopftuch bzw. die Vollverschleierung nich tragen, würden die Männer allesamt um sie herum vor "Tollheit" abdrehen.
Die Frauen können also nix dazu, die Kerle haben sich da nich unter Kontrolle.
Bei "uns" andersgläubigen funzt das ja auch ohne Schleier.
So einigermaßen.

Aber vom Glauben und der Rechtsauffassung her sind viele...im mittleren Osten lebenden Islamisten noch auf dem Stand, den Christen seit ein paar hundert Jahren hinter sich haben.
Sind ja nich dumm, denen wird von klein auf nur was falsches erzählt. _(Anmerkung: Jeder kann mMn das glauben, was er mag. Aber Tatsachen falsch erklären kann's auch nich sein!)_


@Topic: Die Medaille hat mal wieder zwei Seiten:

Einerseits gut für die Amis. So stehen die nich dumm da, wenn mal was passiert. So legt man gleich fest, dass solche Sachen ein Kriegsgrund sind und muss sich nicht im Nachhinein rechtfertigen, warum man denn "nur wegen einem Hackerangriff" den Rest der Welt zerbombt hat.

Andererseits kann das ein Terrorist auch geschickt ausnutzen. Er manipuliert in dem Land, das er eigentlich treffen will, alles mögliche im Vorfeld, sodass nix auf ihn hindeutet.
Dann kommt der Angriff auf die USA - die könnten dann das eigentliche Ziel in Schutt und Asche legen...


Warum die überhaupt so reagieren? Nun, vor ein paar Tagen (War es vorgestern?) ist ja bekannt geworden, dass Hacker den größten Zulieferer für Millitärequipment der USA gehackt haben:

Lockheed Martin.

Firmengeheimnisse sind da auch jede Menge gestohlen worden, auch vieles von geheimen Projekten...

Stellt Euch mal vor, in den 60ern hätten die Russen die Pläne der SR71 gehabt...

MfG


----------



## sirbenni1993 (2. Juni 2011)

Finde ich Gut! Die Tuen wenigstens was dagegen! Finde ich richtig sowas.! Naja, ein Bisschen übertrieben ist das schon aber was soll man machen, die können ja nicht einfach ne Tasse Tee trinken!


----------



## PAN1X (2. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes: Wieso steht sowas nicht im Off-Topic-Forum? Wenn hier viele über Konsolen- und Apple-News klagen, dann sollten solche Dinge, die nicht wirklich etwas mit PC, Games und Hardware zu tun haben, auch bei den User-News nicht auftauchen. Außerdem gibt es User-News Regeln und einen Leitfaden für eben diese. 

Nur weil hier "Hacker" und "Cyber" erwähnt wird, ist das noch lange kein Thema für ein PC Games Hardware-Portal, auf das manche hier immer so plädieren.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Naja, also mir hat man das mal so erklärt:
> Wenn die Frauen ihr Kopftuch bzw. die Vollverschleierung nich tragen, würden die Männer allesamt um sie herum vor "Tollheit" abdrehen.
> Die Frauen können also nix dazu, die Kerle haben sich da nich unter Kontrolle.
> Bei "uns" andersgläubigen funzt das ja auch ohne Schleier.
> So einigermaßen.


..so einigermaßen... 
Spitzfindige Zungen koennten jetzt behaupten, das bei uns eher alles verschleiert wird, siehe Missbrauchsfaelle die nach langer Zeit aufgedeckt werden, ichweisnichtwieviel Unterhaltzahlungen an unehelichen, verheimlichten Kindern durch die Kirche, etc. etc.



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Aber vom Glauben und der Rechtsauffassung her sind viele...im mittleren Osten lebenden Islamisten noch auf dem Stand, den Christen seit ein paar hundert Jahren hinter sich haben.
> Sind ja nich dumm, denen wird von klein auf nur was falsches erzählt. _(Anmerkung: Jeder kann mMn das glauben, was er mag. Aber Tatsachen falsch erklären kann's auch nich sein!)_


Ouh da lehnst du dich auch etwas weit aus dem Fenster.
Steht da nicht in der Bibel etwas von " die Frau muss dem Mann dienen.."?
Und wird nicht auch hier etwas Falsches erzaehlt? Ist es eher richtig weil der Prediger nicht auf einem Minarett oder in einer Moschee steht, sondern in einer Kirche.
Werden nicht schon Babys, die so gar keine eigene Meinung haben koennen, durch Taufe und Co. nicht schon in eine Schiene gedraengt, die sie spaeter vielleicht gar nicht einschlagen wollen?
Oder ist der christliche Glaube der Einzig wahre? (obwohl sowohl Christen wie auch Juden und Moslems ein und den selben Gott anbeten, und diese Religionen samt Abspaltungen einen Ursprung haben)




X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Andererseits kann das ein Terrorist auch geschickt ausnutzen. Er manipuliert in dem Land, das er eigentlich treffen will, alles mögliche im Vorfeld, sodass nix auf ihn hindeutet.
> Dann kommt der Angriff auf die USA - die könnten dann das eigentliche Ziel in Schutt und Asche legen...



Guter Punkt.
An sowas hab ich irgendwie gar nicht gedacht, aber da koennten die Amis im Falle des Falles derbe auf die Schnautze fallen.
Wahrscheinlich leider auf Kosten vieler Unschuldiger.



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Warum die überhaupt so reagieren? Nun, vor ein paar Tagen (War es vorgestern?) ist ja bekannt geworden, dass Hacker den größten Zulieferer für Millitärequipment der USA gehackt haben:
> 
> Lockheed Martin.
> 
> ...



Wie Hacker teilweise angehimmelt werden, sieht man ja leider immer wieder.
Ist halt noch nicht in allen Koepfen drinnen, das das Verbecher sind.
Die befassen sich ja eh "nur" mit virtuellem Zeugs, etwas was man nicht anfassen kann, aber das wird halt unterschaetzt.

Das mit dem Krieg androhen finde ich auch etwas sehr drastisch, aber wenn mal generell etwas ernster gegen Hacker und Konsorten vorgegangen wird, wuerde ich es begruessen.
Laesst sich halt nur global sinnvoll was machen, aber davon sind wir Menschen in unserer momentanen Entwicklungsstufe zu weit entfernt.

Wir sind ja nicht mal faehig in einem "geeinten" Europa gemeinsame sinvolle Entscheidungen zu treffen, die wirklich wichtig sind.
Lieber wird da ueber unsinnige Sachen wie Gurkenform entschieden.

mfG
V.


----------



## Capfu (2. Juni 2011)

Länder die Frauen steinigen, versklaven - dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein:

alles was "normal ist" rausholen, dicke bombe drauf, 50 Jahre warten, Kipplaster rein und ein riesen ALDI mit gigantischem Parkplatz drauf !!!

Kein Witz, was sich manche Länder erlauben geht gar nicht - in der Steinzeit wurden Frauen in die Höhle geschleift - warum ist das an vielen Orten auf der Welt immer noch so ?

Hierzu fallen mir 2 Sprüche ein die der Wahrheit entsprechen:

1: Religionskriege sind: Wenn sich mehrere Leute mit ihren imaginären Freunden brüsten - Meiner ist der Stärkste
2: Die schlimmste Krankheit ist das Leben. Wird durch Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen und ist zu 100% tödlich

Vor einigen Hundert Jahren war es der katholische Glauben der den Fortschritt "verboten" und Kriege geführt hat - viel besser ist es nicht geworden, nur dass die katholische Kirche keine Anschläge mehr plant ... Ist jetzt die Zeit wo der Islam meint, jetzt sind wir dran ?

Fasst euch doch alle mal an der Kopf !!!


----------



## Revenger (2. Juni 2011)

Wieder nur ein Grund um die islamischen Länder nicht in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Juni 2011)

Capfu schrieb:


> Länder die Frauen steinigen, versklaven - dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein:
> 
> alles was "normal ist" rausholen, dicke bombe drauf, 50 Jahre warten, Kipplaster rein und ein riesen ALDI mit gigantischem Parkplatz drauf !!!
> 
> ...


 
danke! Raus mit dem fanatischem Pack... Bombe drauf, ruhe ist!

btt: Die Amis haben halt Stil, wenn mir einer was klaut, bekommt er auf die Fresse, die Amis beschmeissen den mit Bomben


----------



## doghma (2. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber die amis als Macht als irgendwin islamistisches Land, von dem her...


 
Bei dir hat wohl die westliche Propaganda gesiegt ... schade



Capfu schrieb:


> Länder die Frauen steinigen, versklaven - dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein:
> 
> alles  was "normal ist" rausholen, dicke bombe drauf, 50 Jahre warten,  Kipplaster rein und ein riesen ALDI mit gigantischem Parkplatz drauf !!!
> 
> ...


 
Traurig, einfach nur traurig. Nur weil es nicht in unsere westliche Kultur- und Moralvorstellungen passt, Bombe drauf? Versuch doch mal den Schalter umzulegen mit denen du deren Kultur deiner anpasst. Und komm nu nicht mit 'steinigen sei primitiv'. Ja, ist es, und die Giftspritze nicht? Oder der Stuhl?
Wir müssen damit leben, mit dem Finger drauf zeigen oder einmarschieren bringt nichts. Das was der Westen abzieht macht in keinen deut besser.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. Juni 2011)

österreichische hacker haben zum glück nix zu befürchten, bei uns gibts kein erdöl, also lohnt es sich nicht


----------



## ArnoldClover (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ziemlich interessante Diskussion gerade.
Krieg gegen Hacker, da wird mir schon seit ein paar Monaten schlecht bei. 
Es wird durch die Mainstreampropagandamaschinerie wieder ein Hassobjekt geschaffen bei welchem ich noch nicht ganz durchschaut habe was das Ziel ist.
Und das die USA jetzt sogar ein Gesetz erlassen das ihnen "erlaubt" einen Angriffskrieg gegen einen Feind zu führen der sie allein mit Computern angegriffen hat, stimmt mich mehr als nur bedenklich.

Bei dem allem was ihr lesen könnt, müsst ihr eines bedenken, die USA pfeifen auf dem allerletzten Loch. Sie mussten erst vor wenigen Wochen die Grenze für die Höchst mögliche Verschuldung neu definieren um nicht Bankrott zu gehen. Und dieses Land will UNS, dem Intelligenten Menschen, erzählen das sie Maßstab aller Dinge sind?
Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, das kann man auch anders aussprechen. Das Land ohne Grenzen, in jeder Hinsicht.
Und das die amerikanischen Präsidenten nur Marionetten sind ,die von den Bilderbergern gesteuert werden hat hoffentlich mitlerweile jeder gerafft.
Wie mächtig diese sind, sieht man alleine daran das sie sich aktuell in der Schweiz in St. Moritz treffen werden, und das wahrscheinlich einzige unabhängige Land nicht den Mut hat diese Kriegsverbrecher festzunehmen und zu verknacken.

Zum Thema Religion kann man viel schreiben, aber am Ende wird es immer nur eines sein. Der Glaube an etwas übernatürliches, weil man selber nicht akzeptieren kann das man selber für das verantwortlich ist was man macht. Egal ob es extrem Negativ oder Positiv ist. Je fester daran geglaubt wird, um so extremer die Aktionen die andere davon überzeugen sollen das diese Einstellung die einzig richtige ist. 

Nochmal zu den Hackern, was sind Hacker eigentlich? Hacker sind doch im Grunde nur Leute die versuchen Sicherheitslücken zu finden und zu nutzen.
Hacker in diesem Sinne gab es schon immer, von Anbeginn der Computisierung. 
Ich sag mal ohne mich informiert zu haben, wären einige Inovationen nie entstanden wenn bestehende Software nicht zweckentfremdet worden.
Es wird immer Menschen geben die gegen den Mainstreamstrom schwimmen, nicht jeder denkt das es der einzige Weg ist, nur weil es bei ARD, RTL oder der FAZ so gesagt/geschrieben wird/steht.
Aber jetzt zu sagen das HACKER generell was böses sind, ist wieder eine schlechte Angewohnheit der heutigen Zeit. 
Stuxnet war übrigens kein aus einer Garage ausgeführter Angriff, das war von Geheimdiensten geplant und ausgeführt. 
Die Propagandamaschine tut aber auch wirklich alles damit wir glauben was sie wollen, Holzauge sei Wachsam. 

Hier eine Lösung von Mir, physikalische Grenzen ziehen. Was soll ein Atomkraftwerk im Internet. Wo keine Verbindung besteht, kann auch kein böser Hacker einen Angriff starten.
Und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit sowas wie, das die Mitarbeiter ein wenig Unterhaltung in den Pausen per Internet bräuchte 

mfg


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. Juni 2011)

Als wenn sich Hacker zu ihrem Land/zu der Armee bekennen würden...


----------



## Magic12345 (2. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn sie zweifelsfrei beweisen können, dass die Regierung oder das Militär der Angreifer waren, dann finde ich das zwar übertrieben aber eine Option.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (2. Juni 2011)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Sie sagen, der Terrorismus muss bekämpft werden und produzieren ihn  selber! Sie sagen, Atomwaffen müssen bekämpft werden und haben sie  selber! Sie sagen, Diktaturen müssen bekämpft werden und sind selber  eine! Sie sagen, Demokratie muss verbreitet werden und bauen sie bei  sich ab! Sie sagen, sie wollen Frieden und verbreiten aber Krieg! Sie  sagen, sie kämpfen für Menschenrechte und foltern ohne Reue! An ihren  Früchten werdet ihr sie erkennen!!!


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2011)

> Darkfleet85 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe lieber die amis als Macht als irgendwin islamistisches Land, von dem her...
> ...



Islamistische Fundis, Christiliche Fundis was ist denn der Unterschied 



Deimos schrieb:


> Dabei handelt es sich lediglich um eine formale rechtliche Legitimierung, gegen diese Personen in aller Härte vorzugehen. Nicht wahnsinnig toll, aber hey, wer lässt sich schon auf seinen Servern rumstöbern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im extrem fall heißt das wenn ein Pickeliger 12 Jähriger ein US Server Hackt schmeißen die Amis Atombomen auf sein Heimaland XD

zum zweiten Satz:

Na ja zusammen mit dem AMis, Russen, Chinesen und Franzosen exportieren wir die meisten Waffen, dh mit irgendeine G3 erschießen sich in Afrika  Kindersoldaten


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Juni 2011)

[x] _Find ich ok!_ 

Den Hacker sind für mich gleich wie Terroristen und ein paar Hacker weniger ist doch OK


----------



## animus91 (2. Juni 2011)

ok, vieleicht bin ich da zu pazifistisch eingestellt, aber wenn man mal tief in sich geht und sich die Frage stellt, was einen Krieg mit tausenden Toten rechtfertigt, bleibt nicht viel übrig. Ein Hackerangriff zählt meiner Meinung nach sicher nicht dazu, ebenso wenig wie Rache.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Juni 2011)

Hackerangriffe auf wichtige Stellen können auch ein ganzes Land lahm legen, wo ist da noch ein unterschied zum Krieg. Gut es gibt weniger Tode


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2011)

@Chester Bennington

zuviel Strib Langsam 4 geguckt


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hackerangriffe auf wichtige Stellen können auch ein ganzes Land lahm legen, wo ist da noch ein unterschied zum Krieg. Gut es gibt weniger Tode


 
Wie gesagt, dann darf der Iran jetzt auch einfach mal angreifen, immerhin liegt hier dann wirklich ein Verteidigungsfall vor.

Stuxnet hat die Atomanlagen lahmgelegt, aber nicht nur einfach ausgeschaltet. Er hat die Anreicherungsanlagen schneller und schneller drehen lassen, während auf den Anzeigen der Techniker alles im grünen Bereich war. Bei den Anlagen half nur noch der Not-Aus, sonst hätte es gewaltige verstrahlte Gebiete im Iran gegeben. 

Wenn DAS mal kein Kriegsgrund ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber kam etwas aus dem Iran? Nein, sie sind wie immer friedlich, während der Kriegstreiber Nummer Eins präventiv mit Krieg droht


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Juni 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> @Chester Bennington
> 
> zuviel Strib Langsam 4 geguckt


 

Nei hab ich nicht, aber es zeigt doch die Sache bei Lockheed Martin


----------



## OSche (2. Juni 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> @Chester Bennington
> 
> zuviel Strib Langsam 4 geguckt


 
Naja, wenn es Hackern gelingt die Infrastruktur lahm zulegen kann die ganze Wirtschaft zusammen brechen, in einem Land, dass eh am Abgrund zum Bankrott steht hätte das verheerende Folgen auf das soziale Leben.

Was ich mit Infrastruktur meine: Tower an Flughäfen, Verwaltungssystem am Hafen, ohne das niemand weiß was sich in welchen Container befindet, oder aber auch Stromnetze.

Es geht nicht darum, dass sie einen Angriff bei einem Hacker angriff aufs PSN oder anderer Schwachsinn, sondern bei Attacken die das Land an sich bedrohen.

Ansonsten typisch USA Paranoia.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die sind nur Feiersüchtig, es muß immer gleich die Bombenstimmung sein



 Der war gut, ein richtiger Brüller am Morgen. Da brauch man keinen Kaffee mehr.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Juni 2011)

Ist eher ein Freibrief das man jedes Land überfallen darf.
Wer soll bitteschön nachprüfen wer wann die USA gehackt haben?

Bei den "Massenvernichtungswaffen" im Irak war die Empörung auch ziemlich groß als nichts gefunden wurde aber die USA hatten doch so stichfeste ....*hust*.... Beweise.
Jetzt heißt es einfach "Die haben uns gehackt - wir greifen an" und keiner kann das wirklich nachprüfen ob die Aussage stimmt oder nicht.



nyso schrieb:


> Stuxnet hat die Atomanlagen lahmgelegt, aber nicht nur einfach ausgeschaltet. Er hat die Anreicherungsanlagen schneller und schneller drehen lassen, während auf den Anzeigen der Techniker alles im grünen Bereich war. Bei den Anlagen half nur noch der Not-Aus, sonst hätte es gewaltige verstrahlte Gebiete im Iran gegeben.


Genau. Und irgend eine westliche Macht steckt dahinter - schließlich sind die Programme speziell für die jeweiligen Systeme programmiert und jedes AKW hat eine etwas andere "Hardware". Siemens hat da auch dreck am stecken, schließlich haben die die angepasste Software für die Iranischen AKWs programmiert und sollten die einzigen sein die Zugriff auf den Code und die Sicherheitslücken haben.


----------



## Russel Grow (2. Juni 2011)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Sie sagen, der Terrorismus muss bekämpft werden und produzieren ihn  selber! Sie sagen, Atomwaffen müssen bekämpft werden und haben sie  selber! Sie sagen, Diktaturen müssen bekämpft werden und sind selber  eine! Sie sagen, Demokratie muss verbreitet werden und bauen sie bei  sich ab! Sie sagen, sie wollen Frieden und verbreiten aber Krieg! Sie  sagen, sie kämpfen für Menschenrechte und foltern ohne Reue! An ihren  Früchten werdet ihr sie erkennen!!!


 

Das nennt man auf "zwei Hochzeiten tanzen".

Zum einen sagen, das man Krieg verabscheut, dem anderen den Krieg erklären.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2011)

geht den Amis die Gründe aus? Die haben doch einen an der Waffel das die einen Haker angriff als Kriegsgrund ansehen, denn man kann aus edem Land über jedem Land einen Hackangriff machen, heißt auch aus Deutschland oder bei den Amis selbst würde heißen das die uns oder sich selbt angreifen müßten. In meinen Augen müßte doch endlich jeder sehen das die Amis so nach und nach die Welt erobern wollen.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

Passend dazu, chinesische Hacker versuchten Mailkonten von amerikanischen Regierungsvertretern zu knacken: gulli.com - news - view - GMail war Ziel umfassender Angriffe


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. Juni 2011)

Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, die Leute kritisieren einfach alles, weil man es ihnen nicht recht machen kann.

Es wird grundsätzlich jeder Kommentar zerpflückt.

Einfach mal die Beiträge seit meinem letzten durchlesen.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## zøtac (2. Juni 2011)

Nicht wirklich toll. Aber wer kann dir Amis schon von nem Krieg abhalten. 
Erst heute gabs wieder 1 Toten und 5 Verletzte Deutsche Soldaten im AFG Krieg


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Nei hab ich nicht, aber es zeigt doch die Sache bei Lockheed Martin



Nichts neues Spionage gab es schon vor der Erfindung des Internets, im Kalten Krieg haben die so oft voneinander Geklaut das man die fertige Waffe schon als Gemeinschaftsentwicklung bezeichnen könnte.





nyso schrieb:


> Passend dazu, chinesische Hacker versuchten Mailkonten von amerikanischen Regierungsvertretern zu knacken: gulli.com - news - view - GMail war Ziel umfassender Angriffe


 
In China fällt in Sack Reis um, auf gut Deutsch das machen alle, Clinton hat sogar in denn 90ern ein Gesetz erlassen das dem USA erlaubt andere Länder ( auch befreundete) auszuspionieren solange das zum Vorteil der USA ist. PS schon mal was Echelon gehört^^


Betreff:
[X] Interessiert mich nicht

Die Amis haben noch einen Gummi Paragrafen/Gesetz... nix neues, eigentlich nicht mal nee news wert


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2011)

Obama hat Osama gekillt, nu is den Amis natürlich langweilig......


----------



## Waldfee4890 (2. Juni 2011)

Obama hat Bin Laden nicht gekillt, das ist alles nur ein großer Schwindel. Siehe u.a. hier: YouTube - ‪Kanal von Jasinna‬‏


----------



## zøtac (2. Juni 2011)

Können wir keinen einzigen Politik Thread von diesen Verschwörungs müll verschont lassen?


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Können wir keinen einzigen Politik Thread von diesen Verschwörungs müll verschont lassen?


 
Ist kein Müll, aber hauptsache das Weltbild steht

Aber ja, lasst mal @T bleiben, sonst gibts wieder Warnungen und Punkte.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (2. Juni 2011)

Als "Verschwörungsmüll" würde ich das nicht unbedingt abtun. Wo sind den Bilder oder eine DNA-Probe, sprich hieb-und stichfeste Beweise? Doch nun gut, jeder kann denken was er will.


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfach:

Die USA müssen ihre wirtschaft ankurbeln, habe aber ein riesen Haushaltsloch...
Nichts kurbelt die US-Industrie mehr an als Krieg. UND da ja mittlerweile alle "bösen" vernichtet wurden, braucht man eben ein neues Feindbild, so einfach geht das...
Achja, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die neue Hackergeneration plötzlich aus irgendnem ölreichen Golfstaat kommt, dann kann man gleich mal wieder die Staatskasse etwas füllen!

Ich finde es ziemlich unverschämt, dass sich ein Land das recht auf krieg und vorallem die Legitimation eines Krieges einfach so zurechtrücken kann wie es das braucht...
Kein Wunder, wenn sich die islamistische Welt dann sagt: "Hey, dass sind Christen, die greifen in unsere Kultur ein, lasst sie uns wegbomben"

mfg


----------



## Resax (2. Juni 2011)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Als "Verschwörungsmüll" würde ich das nicht unbedingt abtun. Wo sind den Bilder oder eine DNA-Probe, sprich hieb-und stichfeste Beweise? Doch nun gut, jeder kann denken was er will.


 
also irgendwie sind die ganzen pseudo politk und wirtschaftsthread einfach nur ein brüller


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2011)

Wirtschaftliche Interessen sind nach wie vor Kriegsgrund Nr. 1 für die USA. Da darf man mal Spekulieren wer als nächstes fällig ist. Welches Land besitzt nochmal wertvolle Bodenschätze, hat kaum bzw. komplett veraltetes Militär und ist bekannt für gute Hacker?


----------



## warlock0601 (2. Juni 2011)

Würde ich ******** finden wenn ich es mal so sagen darf.

Und überhaupt ist Krieg Schiesse trift immer unschuldige.


----------



## Leichenwagen (2. Juni 2011)

Die spinnen die Amerikaner, da gefallen mir die Chinesen viel besser.


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Juni 2011)

(x) _Find ich nicht ok!_


----------



## scythe92 (2. Juni 2011)

Die USA will doch ehrlich gesagt irgendwann mal ihre neue (Waffen-) Technologie *richtig* ausprobieren. Und da ist es natürlich praktisch Hackerangriffe auch als Grund zur (legalen) Kriegsführung hinzuzufügen. 

USA=Ein Haufen Idioten!

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie weit das noch alles geht


----------



## Toxic_Generation (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe User ^^

Hab mir ma so einige Berichte hier durchgelesen und finde ihr Reagiert ein bisschen daneben is jetz kein Angriff okay damit will ich sagen 
die U.S.A machts richtig 
aba klar das Virtuelle vom echten Leben trenn ist schwer 
aba dennoch sollten sonne HACKER angriffe unterbunden werden und ich rede nicht vom Staat platt machen sondern denjenigen auswendig zu machen und ihn für mindestens 20 jahre in knast zu stecken und keine Chance geben an (computer Nas systeme e.t.c rann zu kommen ) 

Nemmt das hier net als kriegserklärung 
Das nur ne meinung dazu ^^


----------



## Toxic_Generation (2. Juni 2011)

Find dein Beitrag ehrlich Schei...... 
Und warum was gibt dir das recht ein Staat zu krietisieren geschweige den sonne Sätze da hinzukritzeln ich finds richtig mist


scythe92 Damit meine ich dein Beitrag


----------



## Leichenwagen (2. Juni 2011)

In Amerika konnte man auch schon vorher hingerichtet werden, wenn man zum Beispiel das Pentagon hackt. Dabei sind die Behörden selbst schuld, wenn die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu schlecht sind. Ich hoffe die Chinesen werden noch viele Technologien von Amerika stehlen.


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2011)

Toxic_Generation schrieb:


> Find dein Beitrag ehrlich Schei......
> Und warum was gibt dir das recht ein Staat zu krietisieren geschweige den sonne Sätze da hinzukritzeln ich finds richtig mist
> 
> 
> scythe92 Damit meine ich dein Beitrag


 
OMG 

Nicht dein Ernst oder?
Einen Staat, der so viel Shit baut kann man nur kritisieren!
Die Reaktion ist völlig unverhältnismäßig und realitätsfern... 

mfg


----------



## MG42 (3. Juni 2011)

Genau, Amerika ist ein Dreckiger Sauhaufen, der Süden praktiziert noch Hexenverbrennungen, die Todesstrafe ist immer noch das Maß aller Dinge, und das größte Problem ist, dass diese Penner noch nie einen so richtig in die Fresse gekriegt haben, wenn man mit dem Feuer spielt und sich verbrennt ist man selbst Schuld, entweder man lässt es oder man macht es so dass nichts brassiert. Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass sich alle anderen Länder weiter von diesem Drecksloch distanzieren.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (3. Juni 2011)

naja seht es mal so. Ein Cracker manipuliert eine Fabrik so das alles in Luft fliegt und 20  Leute sterben.
Anderes Beispiel eine Bombe aus dem Feindesland fällt auf die Fabrik 20 Leute sterben...

Unterschied?

Ich sehe keinen

lg


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2011)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> naja seht es mal so. Ein Cracker manipuliert eine Fabrik so das alles in Luft fliegt und 20  Leute sterben.
> Anderes Beispiel eine Bombe aus dem Feindesland fällt auf die Fabrik 20 Leute sterben...
> 
> Unterschied?
> ...


 
Doch: Hacker sin die Internethelden, weil sie gegen die großen boesen vorgehen. Gegen Microsoft, deren Systeme sind ja sooo unsicher, gegen Sony und auch gegen die großen boesen Staaten.
Sind aber nur solange Helden, bis man selbst von soetwas betroffen ist.
Hacker werden einfach nicht als das gesehen, als was sie sind: Verbrecher.

Weil das Ganze halt virtuell ist und nicht greifbar.
Tolles Argument ist auch immer: dann muss man sich besser schuetzen.
Ich frage mich: warum? Nur weil es moeglich ist, ist es nicht in ordnung.
Selbst wenn ich keine Hochsicherheitstuere, Alarmanlage, Sicherheitsfenster usw. in meiner Wohung habe, und es verschafft sich wer unerlaubt Zutritt ist das ein Verbrechen.
Beim Rechner ist es halt nichts anderes, wird aber anders gesehen, weils teilweise mit bisschen Einarbeitungszeit eine viel breitere Masse hinbekommt.


Ich finde es gut das sich die Amis mit dem Thema auseinandersetzten, ich finde ihre Androhungen nicht gut, weil Krieg laesst sich mit gar nichts entschuldigen.
Aber schuetzen sollen sie sich duerfen, und falls schlimme Sachen passieren, sollen auch die Verursacher zur Verantwortung gezogen werden koennen, und sich nicht immer irgendwo verkriechen koennen.

mfG
V.


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

Wer da jetzt der Verbrecher ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Die Weiße Rose waren auch alles Verbrecher


----------



## MG42 (3. Juni 2011)

Richtig, man muss eben gegen die allgemeinen Sachzwänge ankämpfen, ist ja klar dass sich hier einige angepisst fühlen, weil euer (schäbiger) Rechts- und Moral- Sinn eben eine Auflehnung nicht zulässt. Mann sollte mindestens noch die andere Seite einer Angelegenheit betrachten...


Spoiler



Mal überlegen... wie war das nochmal mit denen, die das Know-How der Amis über Atomwaffen in den 50ern dem Russen weitergegeben haben? Richtig er (sie) wurde glaube ich hingerichtet...
Jetzt kann man mal so argumentieren *w*as _w_äre wenn? die Russen noch Über Jahre hinaus weiter und weiter getüftelt hätten ohne etwas brauchbare Erkenntnisse (Implosion gabs z.B. im russischen Verständnis nicht) hätten die Amis sich überall breit gemacht, was vlt. ein gutes wäre (Ungarn wäre vlt. vom kommunistischen Einfluss weitestgehend unabhängig geblieben, aber wayne, es kann bei den raffgierigen Amis eben nicht nur gutes geben, das ist Fakt!!!), aber das kann man nie wissen. So hat es zu keinem extremen Mächteverhältnis geführt welches erlaubt hätte den anderen regelrecht in den Boden zu stampfen ohne mit denselben Konsequenzen zu rechnen... Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass Stalin heute eine Art Kultfigur für einige Russen ist (naja, ob jetzt vielmehr Juden und andere "Minderwertige" durch Gröfaz vernichtet wurden oder ob im Übermaß an paranoider Dummheit das eigene Volk bzw. die eigene Armee aus Angst vor Verrätern hingerichtet wurden (ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Leichen sind alle Massenmörder), können die von Glück sagen, dass sie _trotz_ durch  Stalin den WWII gegen D "gewonnen" haben) worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will, ist dass wenn hier einer auf braune Hose macht und auf die guten alten Zeiten schwört mit Anstand und so... dann sollte man den gleich in die Klapse einliefern!!! Aber in einigen europäischen Ländern und sonst auch überall ist das ja noch heute so dass sich die Fronten verhärten und aus falschem Nationalstolz irgendwelche hirnverbrannten Aktionen gemacht werden.



Jedenfalls hat die Commerzindustrie einen besseren Draht zur amerikanischen Regierung bzw. haben die meisten Entscheidungsträger eine klare wirtschaftliche Einstellung und daher ist da nicht viel Platz für eine nüchterne Herangehensweise um sich ein paar Tote zu ersparen, aber was kann Amerika am besten? 


Spoiler



Einen Krieg anfangen, ihn solange wie nötig herauszögern, den Feind nicht endgültig vernichten damit später auch guten Gewissens weiterhin neue Waffen eingesetzt werden können; der Dreck und das Leid auf der einen Seite bezahlt von den "Bauern", die einzigste langfristige Geldanlage und das Schlaraffenland auf der anderen. 



Also von daher verwundert mich das nicht, es wird immer ein Feind gesucht, auf gut Freund gemacht, ihn aufgebaut, dann fallengelassen und auf ihn gespuckt, der dann natürlich das gelernte gegen seinei einstigen Freund einsetzt... Und die blinden Massen rennen dann jubelnd hinterher!!! Erinnert mich an die Kreuzzüge, von denen man gelesen aber nicht erlebt hat...

Hing früher mal in jedem Fahrstuhl: Lift im Brandfall nicht benutzen  oder RUHE BEWAHREN aber das hängt dort schon lange nicht mehr  (das hat Methode).
Die allgemeine Hysterie wird immer wieder von denselben ausgenutzt... Wenn man ernsthaft solche Angriffe verhindern will, sollte man die ganzen Datenfarmen nicht ans Netz hängen...
Wenn man gegen den Wind pisst sollte man sich nicht wundern...

Von daher [x]Find ich oke... solange der Krieg im virtuellen bleibt.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es dürfte keine Pauschalisierung dazu geben.

Aber es ist natürlich sehr praktisch für die USA. Das Einzige das sie noch überragend hinkriegen
sind Waffen, aber wozu Waffen wenn es keinen Krieg gibt? Da braucht man halt neue Argumente


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Juni 2011)

Find ich überhaupt nicht ok. Die Amis würden es sicher auch nicht toll finden wenn z.B. Russland in ihr Land einfallen würde, weil irgendwo dort ein verpickelter Hacker sitzt. Die Aussenpolitik der Amis ist aber generell dubios. Aber Industriestaaten wie Deutschland haben eh nix zu befürchen, da sie erstens relativ mächtig sind, zweitens meist ne Koalition mit anderen relativ mächtigen Staaten haben (Allianz) und drittens mit den USA wohl voll kooperieren würden.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juni 2011)

Naja wenn der Hack zweifelsfrei von einer Regierung veranlasst wurde sollte die auch dafür gerade stehen. Un ich denk dass jede Regierung Typen rumsitzen hat, die denen ganz schnell durch Hacking angerichteten Schaden in Schaden umrechnet, den man mit Waffengewalt ausrichten kann, sodass eine "angemessene" Vergeltung damit möglich is...


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Hack zweifelsfrei von einer Regierung veranlasst wurde sollte die auch dafür gerade stehen



Wird nur schwer einen Hackerangriff einer Regierung nachzuweisen


----------



## Axel Schweiß (4. Juni 2011)

Bin Laden ist tot, jetzt brauchen die Amis nen neuen Feind gegen den die Krieg spielen können


----------



## widder0815 (4. Juni 2011)

[x] Interessiert mich nicht weil ... wenn nicht so , dann anderst ... wenn die Krieg machen wollen(den sie brauchen für wirtschaft) dann machen die es mit einen anderen grund .
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt , zerstören sie wieder 1 oder 2 Wolkenkratzer und schieben es auf die gegen die sie Krieg wollen .


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Juni 2011)

Axel Schweiß schrieb:


> Bin Laden ist tot, jetzt brauchen die Amis nen neuen Feind gegen den die Krieg spielen können


 
jawoll 

Was soll das denn schonwieder?!? Hackangriff als Kriegsgrund? LOL Die Amis wollen wohl ihre Waffen mal bentuzen, die sie für teures Geld gekauft haben Ich finde das sinnlos!


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juni 2011)

Was aber wenn ich einen Virus aus z.B. dem asiatischen Raum auf meinem Rechner habe und dann Deutschland angegriffen wird, obwohl ich ja nicht aktiv schuld war sonder jemand anderes?
Das ist ja fast die Story eines Romanes.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juni 2011)

Es lebe Tron


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebe Tron



^^ 

Ich finde ein Hackerangriff kann einen Krieg rechtfertigen, je nachdem wo und wie schwerwiegend die Schäden sind.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juni 2011)

Nö finde ich nicht. Das Internet ist frei zugänglich und wer seine Daten nicht gut genug schützt ist nunmal selber Schuld!

Ausserdem wenn was gehackt wurde und die "wertvollen" Daten kopiert wurden können sie überall sein, da bringt das niemandem etwas wenn ne ganze Stadt zugebombt wird (wegen nem 14 jährigen Hacker?).

Die Amis sollten mal von ihrem Patriotismusross abspringen, langsam nur noch lächerlich. Vielleicht erstmal ihre Getthos in Ordnung bringen, da könnte man genügend Munition verwenden.


----------



## nyso (5. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nö finde ich nicht. Das Internet ist frei zugänglich und wer seine Daten nicht gut genug schützt ist nunmal selber Schuld!
> 
> Ausserdem wenn was gehackt wurde und die "wertvollen" Daten kopiert wurden können sie überall sein, da bringt das niemandem etwas wenn ne ganze Stadt zugebombt wird (wegen nem 14 jährigen Hacker?).
> 
> Die Amis sollten mal von ihrem Patriotismusross abspringen, langsam nur noch lächerlich. Vielleicht erstmal ihre Getthos in Ordnung bringen, da könnte man genügend Munition verwenden.


 
Hier geht es aber eher um das Hacken und hochgehenlassen von Atomkraftwerken, z.B. Eben das was Stuxnet macht.


----------



## akif15 (5. Juni 2011)

Als nächstes erkläre ich jeder Firma und dem Land das dahinter steckt den Krieg.

Den ich bin mir nicht sicher wer alles hinter facebook,iphone,blackberry,windows,msn, ... alles dahinter steckt FBI,CIA,NSA ...Gladio , Illuminati , ... ?

Die sind permanent am hacken und übertragen,übermitteln und speichern, werten aus und geben weiter alles an Daten was Sie wollen...und ziehen daraus irgendwelche schlüsse ...

wo wir eigentlich dabei sind was macht die Rasterfahndung eigentlich , also der deutsche Staat... oder machen die das bei jedem den Sie wollen ?

Das Problem ist hier wohl eher das die mit ihren eigenen Waffen zuschlagen sind und das passt denen nicht.

Wer kontrolliert das ganze Internet , wer beaufsichtigt alle IP´s , wer hat Riesencomputer am laufen die jedes verdächtige Wort, ob am lokalen PC eingegeben oder in einer Email oder beim Messenger kontrolliert und bei verdacht Alarm gibt und in eine bestimmte kat. einordnet...


----------



## seltsam (5. Juni 2011)

Ich geh mal noch weiter an dieser Stelle.Die USA sind pleite und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.Außerdem haben die eine verdammt große Armee.
Außerdem haben die jetzt einen Grund gefunden um anderen Ländern den Krieg zu erklären....Also was passiert dann jetzt mit den USA? 
Ich glaube,da steht der restlichen Welt noch was größeres bevor.Amerika liebt den Krieg und bevor die Untergehen und Wirtschaftlich in die Steinzeit zurückfallen,...
Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wohne in der Schweiz, wir sind Neutral und haben gute Banken,

Ne mal im ernst, do wo die Amis was holen können, dort sind sie ja schon (betreff Erdöl) und angesichts der Änderungen der Energiekonzepte ist dein beschriebener Fall wohl nicht sehr realistisch.

Die Amis kriegen auch nicht Geld vom Bomben, das ist schon ein anderes Thema, sollen die sich doch ein paar neue Dollar-Scheine drucken, oder mal aufhören Obdachlosen 500'000 Dollar Kredite auszuschenken.
Ui Jetzt lesen sie meinen Kommentar, kommt jetzt eine A10 Thunderbolt mein Haus suchen?


----------



## >JD< (6. Juni 2011)

Also wegen einem Hackerangriff einen Krieg anzufangen find ich mal schwer übertrieben,
wenn allerdings mal wieder des chinesiche ministerium für Fortschritt den Amis alle Errungenschaften klaut, könnte ich mir vorstellen nachts wenn keiner drinn ist das Gebäude in China zu sprengen , nur damit  sie mal sehn dass auch so etwas konsequenzen hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Juni 2011)

>JD< schrieb:


> Also wegen einem Hackerangriff einen Krieg anzufangen find ich mal schwer übertrieben,
> wenn allerdings mal wieder des chinesiche ministerium für Fortschritt den Amis alle Errungenschaften klaut, könnte ich mir vorstellen nachts wenn keiner drinn ist das Gebäude in China zu sprengen , nur damit  sie mal sehn dass auch so etwas konsequenzen hat.


 
Ich finde das überhaupt nicht übertrieben. Ich nehme stark an das dient in erster Hand zur Abschreckung und zweitens kann bei einem Extrem-Fall schnell eingegriffen werden, wenn es eine Regelung gibt und nicht alles an x Stellen abgesegnet werden muss.

Glaubt wohl kaum einer, dass die Amis einem Land den Krieg erklären, weil der eine Hobbyhacker aus Frankreich ein Konto der US zu hacken versucht hat - das ist sowas von Absurd und unrealistisch.

Mit einem Hackerangriff könnten theoretisch absichtlich Fluglotsen/-Programme getäuscht werden (Flugzeugcrashs). Steuerungen der Atomkraftwerke ausser Kontrolle geraten  (Stuxnet , welcher es auf SPS-Steuerungen von Siemens abgesehen hat [Win-CC]. Übrigens auch an meinem Arbeitsort im Einsatz). Züge auf falsche Geleise umleiten um Unfälle zu verursachen, Ampelsysteme lahmlegen.. Oder die Börse crashen (Was ja beim Millenium befürchtet wurde). Militäranlagen (Luftabwehr und und und) manipulieren.. Satelliten weiss doch auch nicht was..

Der Verursacher - eine Regierung eines anderen Landes - da ist es dann wieder eine andere Ansichtssache ob nun daraus der Krieg erklärt werden soll oder nicht - wenn Menschenleben auf dem Spiel stehen!

Irgendwann wird er kommen, der Cyber-Krieg (Nein ich habe nicht zu viel Terminator geschaut) und irgendwo ist einfach eine Schnittstelle die dann auch Menschen betrifft (zumindest indirekt). Da sind wir Menschen selber schuld daran und neu ist es auch nicht


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

Man ist auch in Afghanistan eingefallen obwohl der angeblich Verantwortliche in Hamburg gelebt hat, und von da alles geplant haben soll

Den Amerikanern ist nichts absurd genug, um es zu behaupten.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Man ist auch in Afghanistan eingefallen obwohl der angeblich Verantwortliche in Hamburg gelebt hat, und von da alles geplant haben soll
> 
> Den Amerikanern ist nichts absurd genug, um es zu behaupten.


 
Ja, Angeblich. Also ich weiss nicht....  ausserdem hat das ja nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun. 
Wir sind nur Zuschauer von solchen Ereignissen und werden in den meisten Fällen die Wahrheit sowieso nie erfahren.

Jede Regierung hat doch Dreck am Stecken...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2011)

Dann warten wir mal darauf, das jetzt ganz "zufällig" ein paar iranische Hacker irgend eine US-Instituion hacken 

Die Amis werden den Teufel tun und China attackieren, selbst wenn die ihnen ins Netzwerk des Verteidigungsministeriums eindringen....


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal darauf, das jetzt ganz "zufällig" ein paar iranische Hacker irgend eine US-Instituion hacken
> 
> Die Amis werden den Teufel tun und China attackieren, selbst wenn die ihnen ins Netzwerk des Verteidigungsministeriums eindringen....



Vielleicht will das durch Abschreckung dieses Gesetztes verhindert werden?

Überleg doch einmal was heutzutage alles kaputt gemacht oder lahmgelegt werden kann nur weil an jeder **-Ecke alles Computergesteuert werden muss.  Da müssen mMn Gesetzte her.

Ich verstehe schon was du damit meinst. Aber wenn die Amis ein Land  angreifen wollen können sie das auch ohne einen Hackerangriff  vorzutäuschen.
Egal was die USA macht, es ist immer alles eine Verschwörung und die USA will die ganze Welt zerstören ...  Die brauchen nicht so einen Käse zu erfinden, wenn sie etwas wollen..
Auch die USA will sich schützen, die haben auch Feinde!(Jeder hat auf seinem PC eine Firewall - weil er sich schützen will. )



Was würdest du sagen, wenn die EU die Idee hätte? Würdest du dann auch behaupten die EU will der USA einen Hackangriff vortäuschen um endlich in den Krieg zu ziehen?


----------



## akif15 (6. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Schweiz, wir sind Neutral und haben gute Banken,
> 
> Die Amis kriegen auch nicht Geld vom Bomben,



Neutrale Banken bei denen Millionen und Milliarden zum Teil aus aus anderen Ländern illegal verschleppte Vermögen liegen und deren Wirtschaft in eine Krise gestürzt wurde...usw. ich würde als erstes Schweiz angreifen damit die ihr Bankensystem ändern aber da hätte der Vatikan was dagegen...

Jetzt darfst du dreimal raten wer das Geld für die ganzen Bomben kriegt die verpulvert werden... ?  ein Tipp es ist nicht der Vatikan.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Juni 2011)

akif15 schrieb:


> Neutrale Banken bei denen Millionen und Milliarden zum Teil aus aus anderen Ländern illegal verschleppte Vermögen liegen und deren Wirtschaft in eine Krise gestürzt wurde...usw. ich würde als erstes Schweiz angreifen damit die ihr Bankensystem ändern aber da hätte der Vatikan was dagegen...
> 
> Jetzt darfst du dreimal raten wer das Geld für die ganzen Bomben kriegt die verpulvert werden... ?  ein Tipp es ist nicht der Vatikan.


 
Deshalb sind wir wohl auch neutral ^^..  Wie gesagt, jede Regierung hat Dreck am Stecken  
Und da müssen doch schon die Leute zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, die das Bankensystem der Schweiz systematisch ausnutzen.


p.s. Wir haben auch Militär


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Vielleicht will das durch Abschreckung dieses Gesetztes verhindert werden?
> 
> Überleg doch einmal was heutzutage alles kaputt gemacht oder lahmgelegt werden kann nur weil an jeder **-Ecke alles Computergesteuert werden muss.  Da müssen mMn Gesetzte her.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube allerdings kaum, das die Chinesen auf diesen Bluff reinfallen. Mir fällt da einfach keine anderer Nutzen ein, als irgend einen Krieg zu legitimieren.
Und natürlich können die Amis einfach in Länder einmarschieren wie sie lustig sind, aber zuhause müssen sies ja trotzdem irgendwie rechtfertigen (WOMD, Osama, Kommunismus  ).

Letztendlich ist es entweder eine leere Drohung oder eben eine neue Ausrede.
Denn die Chinesen oder die Russen werden sich davon ganz sicher nicht abschrecken lassen und die Amis werden nicht so verrückt sein, sich bei den Russen/Chinesen auf militärischem Wege zu rächen.

Wobei die eigentliche Frage ja wäre: wie differenzieren die Amerikaner zwischen Einzeltätern und staatlichen Hackern?

Dann würde ich mir die Frage stellen, wenn die EU gerne plätten würde  
Das die Amis den Iranern nie den Sturz des Schahs verziehen haben ist nichts neues. Und nach Vietnam und dem 3. Golfkrieg traue ich den Amerikanern einiges zu.

Diese Forderung zeigt doch eigentlich nur die Hilflosigkeit gegenüber Hackerangriffen.


----------

